
Tootsuite/mastodon Issue#1847: Media content caching strategy - oakridge
https://github.com/tootsuite/mastodon/issues/1847
======
oakridge
People are currently discussing about the legal implications of storing images
coming from federated Mastodon instances. A lot of this stems from an influx
of users at pawoo.net, a Mastodon instance set up by Pixiv, posting CP and CP-
like content. While Pixiv explains that these images are legal in Japan where
the servers are hosted, a lot of the instances federated with pawoo have
jurisdictions setting such images as illegal, or at least immoral. As
response, a lot of instances have defederated from pawoo.

